# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test-E/Dbol 12 week cycle with progress pics.

## fattexan

I've been lurking around these forums for a couple of years now, and finally decided I was in a position to start a cycle. Its just a basic Test-E and Dbol cycle, straight off of the "Cycles for the Newbie" thread on here. 

Here's my pics from day one, and a consolidated day 1-4 update. I've added my food tracker spreadsheet on my daily updates now, and I'll start posting them up every day, as long as the imbedded spreadsheet displays right. I'm a hairy bastard, but I guess I'll have to take care of that so I can really SEE what my weekly results are. Next round of pics will be on Saturday.

I'm 26, 5'-10" and started this cycle weighing about 212. I'm in Afghanistan right now, so keeping the diet clean is pretty tough, and days when I'm out on mission, its going to be even harder. Luckily with the winter slowdown right now, the timing works well for as much stability as I can ask for in this environment.


Daily Logs:

Day 1: Thursday, 8 De***ber, 2011
Weight: 212
20mg Dbol, .25mg L-dex, 10mg Nolva, 12.5mg Clomid (accident)
Workout: Shoulders
DB Shoulder Press-4x8 (80, 90, 80, 80)
DB Front Raise-4x8 (35, 45, 35, 35)
DB Side Raise-4x8 (25)
Plate Raise-3x6 (45alt, 45str, 35alt)
Notes: Low weight coming off week of calorie restriction due to being sick.

Day 2: Friday, De***ber 09, 2011
Weight: 212
30mg Dbol, .25mg L-dex, 10mg Nolva
Workout: Chest/Tri
Flat Bench-4x6 (245)
Seated Tri Ext-4x8 (85, 100, 100, 100)
Incline Bench-1x6 (155)

Day 3: Saturday, 10 De***ber, 2011
Weight: 214
30mg Dbol, .25mg L-dex, 10mg Nolva
Workout: Legs
Squats 15x225, 10x275, Xx315, Xx365
Straight Leg Deadlift-4x6 (225)
Calf Raises
Notes: Weight gain likely due to increased caloric intake from previous day. Weight taken at gym prior to workout, so some fluctuation due to water/food intake. 4000 calorie target met, but unclean.

Day 4: Sunday, De***ber 11, 2011
Weight:
30mg Dbol, .25mg L-dex, 10mg Nolva
Workout: None.
Notes: 4000 calories consumed, however dietary breakdown was terrible. Will include diet makeup tomorrow. First injection tomorrow.

----------


## fattexan

Every time I try to add my next days' updates, I get a message saying I'm using certain words recognized as spam...wtf. I'll have to attach my updates as screen shots, hopefully the image is large enough to read the text on. Please, any critiques of the diet, etc are very welcomed!

----------


## bikeral

Thanks for posting. I'll be checking in on your progress.

----------


## gearbox

good luck..

----------


## fattexan

Here's todays update...about to do my 2nd injection, but going to do some more reading (I thought I'd read it all, but go figure...it's different now that its real) about the injection site. Last injection left my quad sore for 2 days.... maybe thats more normal than I thought, but I'm going to try this injection a little more inboard on the quad...after I do some reading. 

Anyway, any comments, critiques, suggestions, etc are welcomed!


Edit: Just finished the injection...again, the anticipation was way worse than the poke. I did it a little bit more inboard (towards the front/top while sitting down) and about 3 inches higher than the first one. On the first one, I got a little bit of blood when I pulled the needle out...this time, I didn't get any blood afterwards, and the only indicator of the shot is the tiniest little red spot where the needle went in. We'll see how the soreness goes this time.

----------


## fattexan

Day 9 update and pics attached. Can't really tell much difference yet. Can everybody read the updates when I screen-shot them like this?

----------


## OnTheSauce

I can see them, but I have good eyes

----------


## fattexan

Update attached. My workout got interrupted on my third set of squats, and when I finally got back to the gym, I only had time to finish the squat sets, so leg day was cut short. I was pissed off about my workout getting cut for no good reason, so I consoled myself with a bigass dessert at dinner. Tomorrow was supposed to be my 1 dessert day, but I'll have to tighten that up now. Tomorrow is an off day, so I'll cut the calories from around 4000 to around 3000ish. I hate my off days, the gym helps pass the time over here.

----------


## boxa06

Hey man just a few questions..

Is this your first cycle ever?
How much test e are you doing per week?
How often are you injecting? As I noticed you used the same quad for the first 2 injections and would be a good idea to rotate sites. Eg. left and right quad..

Also stick only to liquidex or nolva while on cycle not both and if it's your first cycle ever you could even wait until you have sides to dose the liquidex or nolva because you may not even get sides.

Hope you have a good cycle and will be following  :Smilie:

----------


## fattexan

This is my first cycle, 500mg Enan per week. 40mg Dbol ED. I'm doing 2 injections per week, and the only reason I doubled up on the same quad this time was to see if the injection location being higher would produce less soreness. I wanted to use the same muscle again to make sure the only thing changing was the site location. Now that I know better where to inject, I'll be switching back and forth between both quads every injection. I MIGHT try the delts if I can get my buddy to do it for me....

Thanks for the tips on the nolva/ldex. Since I have more of the ldex (some of the nolva was damaged in shipping) I'll switch to just that for a while. I had considered doing without both until I started seeing sides, but I'm paranoid about getting gyno, so I figured go for the gold. But I'll try cutting back for a while and if I don't start noticing anything, I may try cutting out both. I noticed on your thread that you're running ldex, any reason why you chose it over nolva?

----------


## gearbox

if your paranoid just have an ai on hand like adex amor (i even keep letro on hand for safety, its very strong though)

----------


## boxa06

> This is my first cycle, 500mg Enan per week. 40mg Dbol ED. I'm doing 2 injections per week, and the only reason I doubled up on the same quad this time was to see if the injection location being higher would produce less soreness. I wanted to use the same sausagesmuscle again to make sure the only thing changing was the site location. Now that I know better where to inject, I'll be switching back and forth between both quads every injection. I MIGHT try the delts if I can get my buddy to do it for me....
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the nolva/ldex. Since I have more of the ldex (some of the nolva was damaged in shipping) I'll switch to just that for a while. I had considered doing without both until I started seeing sides, but I'm paranoid about getting gyno, so I figured go for the gold. But I'll try cutting back for a while and if I don't start noticing anything, I may try cutting out both. I noticed on your thread that you're running ldex, any reason why you chose it over nolva?


You should also try a glute injection they are awesome!

The reason I chose ldex over nolva was because nolva only stops the binding of the estrogen at the receptor sites whereas ldex reduces aromatisation all together. So you can dose it to keep your estrogen within the normal range which stops excess estrogen binding at the receptors as well as other estrogenic side effects such as bloating, acne etc. But having too low estrogen is also a problem as it can cause lowered labido and fatigue.

----------


## fattexan

Sounds like that explains the tiredness I was getting for a couple of days. Thanks for the info! No arimidex or nolva today. 

Gearbox- I don't have any letro on hand, but I guess I could get some. I've got clomid, nolvadex , and arimidex, enough of each for the entire cycle and pct. I'll hold off on taking anything for a few days and see if I get any sides. I'm about to do my third injection right now, so its still early enough that I doubt I'd be seeing sides anyway.

----------


## boxa06

> Sounds like that explains the tiredness I was getting for a couple of days. Thanks for the info! No arimidex or nolva today. 
> 
> Gearbox- I don't have any letro on hand, but I guess I could get some. I've got clomid, nolvadex, and arimidex, enough of each for the entire cycle and pct. I'll hold off on taking anything for a few days and see if I get any sides. I'm about to do my third injection right now, so its still early enough that I doubt I'd be seeing sides anyway.


No problems and good luck with everything! I'll keep following..

----------


## fattexan

Thanks bro. I just finished injection #3, left quad this time. Already getting sore, but it was a virgin muscle. I MIGHT try glutes next week, but we'll see. I'm sure any muscle will be sore for a day or so after forcing in 1cc of foreign fluid! I just feel like I'm doing something wrong if 3-4 days later its still affecting my workout schedule. Maybe I'm just being a puss about the soreness??

----------


## boxa06

> Thanks bro. I just finished injection #3, left quad this time. Already getting sore, but it was a virgin muscle. I MIGHT try glutes next week, but we'll see. I'm sure any muscle will be sore for a day or so after forcing in 1cc of foreign fluid! I just feel like I'm doing something wrong if 3-4 days later its still affecting my workout schedule. Maybe I'm just being a puss about the soreness??


I've done quads heaps of times and it does get better after a few but you always feel that cork sort of soreness in your day to day routine plus training. For me glute is better because you don't get that sort of soreness. To be honest most glute injections I've done are painless altogether. Delts are also good.

----------


## little men

good luck with it, i hate doing quads, my leg always flinches. ill be following too

----------


## Awesome_Archy

> I've done quads heaps of times and it does get better after a few but you always feel that cork sort of soreness in your day to day routine plus training. For me glute is better because you don't get that sort of soreness. To be honest most glute injections I've done are painless altogether. Delts are also good.


I'm still getting ready and researching for my first cycle and originally planned on injecting in the glutes, but i've heard stories of people hitting the sciatic nerve when trying to do it themselves. Is it that easy to miss the spot when injecting in the glutes or are these people exaggerating the risk?

----------


## fattexan

I actually talked to one of my military docs about the risk of hitting the cyatic nerve--I was more concerned about it in the quad, since we get trained on an atropine injector that is capable of hitting the cyatic nerve...found out a 1.25 needle there's no danger in the quad area unless you're skin and bone-- I'll go back and talk to him about the glute area tomorrow. Like I said, I give my wife B12 shots back at home in her glute, so I *should* be fairly proficient in that area...but I feel like doing it to myself is going to be a good bit different. 

Boxa- do you look in a mirror while you're doing it? How far back around the side do you go?

----------


## fattexan

Day 12 update...

----------


## boxa06

> I actually talked to one of my military docs about the risk of hitting the cyatic nerve--I was more concerned about it in the quad, since we get trained on an atropine injector that is capable of hitting the cyatic nerve...found out a 1.25 needle there's no danger in the quad area unless you're skin and bone-- I'll go back and talk to him about the glute area tomorrow. Like I said, I give my wife B12 shots back at home in her glute, so I *should* be fairly proficient in that area...but I feel like doing it to myself is going to be a good bit different. 
> 
> *Boxa- do you look in a mirror while you're doing it? How far back around the side do you go?*


Yea I look in the mirror as I'm swabbing the area and planning where I'm gonna pin. Then I look at my ass the rest of the time when I'm sticking the needle in etc. You're meant to go for the top right quarter of the glute if it's the right glute and top left quarter on the left glute. Do a search and there's heaps of diagram type pics around. Just make sure you don't go too far towards the middle when you're doing yourself or it can be harder to control.

----------


## Darfus

Good progress buddy.

----------


## fattexan

I've been at a different base the last few days, no internet access. I'll finish my updates tomorrow and post up some pics. Boxa-thanks for the tips, I'll check that out before Tuesday. 

Thanks Darfus.

----------


## FukGenetics

Good luck man. Keep us updated.

----------


## uniifirex

> Yea I look in the mirror as I'm swabbing the area and planning where I'm gonna pin. Then I look at my ass the rest of the time when I'm sticking the needle in etc. You're meant to go for the top right quarter of the glute if it's the right glute and top left quarter on the left glute. Do a search and there's heaps of diagram type pics around. Just make sure you don't go too far towards the middle when you're doing yourself or it can be harder to control.



what im guessing he means is the ventro glute?

your not gonna hit a nerve if you stick ventro, look in the mirror and do it after a swab,i went all 1.5inches in and i was fine with EOD prop

----------


## fattexan

Days 12-18 updates with some new pics. This time I'm doing the pics side by side with the week one. I'll do them like this from now on. Once I get a few more posts (and the forum unrestricts my posts), I'll go back and edit all of my updates so they appear as text posts instead of these damn image attachments. I should probably get rid of the sweatervest pretty soon.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## boxa06

> what im guessing he means is the ventro glute?
> 
> your not gonna hit a nerve if you stick ventro, look in the mirror and do it after a swab,i went all 1.5inches in and i was fine with EOD prop


I wasn't talking the ventro glute but that is another option. I personally haven't used this site yet..

----------


## fattexan

Pinned left quad this morning. GREAT back/bi workout. Good diet. Overall pretty good day, I reckon!

----------


## fattexan

Chest/tri day. Not as good as the last one. Almost didn't workout, probably would have been better served to take the day off...but I didn't. Slugged my way through the workout, and felt a little better afterward, but next time I feel like that beforehand I'll push the workout to the next day. I was really tired all day due to crappy sleep last night. The diet was good, met the macros I was looking for, just a little high on fat. I'll post up the update tomorrow when I get a chance to cut and paste from my spreadsheet. 

I'm noticing my fingers are getting fatter, and under my chin. I've been gaining weight pretty damn fast, but I can't tell if the fatness in the fingers is from water retention or just plain fatness. I'm going to start adding in cardio 3x30min weekly, starting saturday morning.

----------


## fattexan

Just pinned the right quad. Was going to try the glute today but I pussed out. Maybe Monday i'll try the glute.

----------


## boxa06

> Just pinned the right quad. Was going to try the glute today but I pussed out. Maybe Monday i'll try the glute.


Man up! Lol

----------


## fattexan

Last couple days been pretty tough, had a mission go overnight, so the diet and the workout were shot to hell. Luckily the first day was my off day on the workout, but day 2 of the mission was supposed to be chest/tri. Had to push that to today, had a pretty good workout, pushed 2x295 with no spot, and tried for 315, but got a finger spot on the bar. Hopefully next week I can hit 315 solo. I'll update pics and stuff later tonight.

----------


## fattexan

Today is day 28, monday will be 4 weeks since first injection (started the Dbol a few days early.) I'm finally seeing a difference in the pics. I'm having pec cramps for possibly the first time ever after my workout today. The intensity of my workouts is going way up. I should probably look at cutting down a little on the workouts--was at it for about an hour and 45 min today. I hope I'm not overtraining. Diet was decent, tomorrow I'll post a log again. Still shooting for 4000 calories a day, but had thought about cutting back. I feel like I'm getting fat, but I guess its mostly mental, since looking at my comparison pics today, I really don't think I've gained as much fat as I feel like. I'm still adding in 3x weekly cardio, 30 min each. I really need to start doing some ab work too, as right now I don't do any ab-specific training. 

One thing I've notice in other peoples' posts is an extreme increase in libido...I haven't really noticed it. At times I'll think maybe its the gear, but overall I don't think there's been a whole hell of a lot of increase. Is it something that will come on more once I'm done with the dbol? I've only got 3 days left, so I guess I'll find out soon. I'm interested to see what the effects will be coming off the dbol. Anything negative I should expect?

----------


## fattexan

Did back/bi today. Started with 75 pullups, most I've ever done to start a back/bi day...definitley set the tone for the rest of the workout. Weighed in at 225 when I started the lift, pretty excited about that, but at the same time concerned about blowing up too fast. My workout buddy is back from R&R so I've got somebody to go run with now, cardio should get a little easier to find motivation for. Due for a pin tonight, I'll finally try the glute. Not super excited about it, but I'll give her a go.

----------


## ovidiu31

Really nice progress man, post more pictures if you can!

----------


## fattexan

Thanks man, I'll be posting pics roughly every week. It helps me guage where I'm at for fat gain too! 

Boxa- finally sacked up and pinned the right glute yesterday....wow....I've been going about it all wrong with the quads! Lol! I'll be switching between the right and left glute from here on out. No soreness at all, and the pin didn't hurt one bit, except for when my damn hand was shaking while I was trying to inject. Twisting around isn't too easy for me...gotta work on flexibility I guess! I also need to get some 3ml syringes instead of the 1ml so that I don't have so far to move the plunger while I'm tiwsted around like that.

----------


## fattexan

Good shoulder workout today, but I noticed my forearms are really sore. I think I'll have to start alternating weeks with heavy shoulders versus heavy chest/tri. Too much so close together I think. I'm going to lighten up the weight for a couple of my rotations. Weighed in at 224.5, still no soreness from the pin, one more day of dbol left.

----------


## fattexan

Took my last dose of Dbol today, curious how that's gonna affect me in the next few days. Had a great leg workout today, continuing to blast past my personal bests every workout, this is awesome! Did 15x225, 12x315, 10x365, 5x365, 10x315 then did some calves and ham curls. Could barely walk when I left the gym, but man, it felt great!

----------


## fattexan

Weighed in at 229.5 today. Looks like I definitely need to cut back on the diet some. I DID push out 2x315 on bench today--another personal best! A guy at the gym that I haven't seen in a couple of months commented on how I'd blown up since the last time he saw me...felt good, but I'm gonna have to start wearing looser clothing to the gym so nobody gets suspicious :-)

----------


## fattexan

Did some pullups and upright rows today, but the gym was packaed and I really didn't feel like fighting the crowd...so I pussed out an left. Whatever. I finally got rid of the sweatervest on my back today though  :Smilie:  

I've got a small crisis that hopefully solves itself tomorrow...I've only got about .25ml test left...apparently the "5ml" bottles were slightly under. My next shipment hasn't arrived yet, so I'm not sure what to do. Occaisinally we get mail on wednesday or thursday, but sundays are our main mail days here. If I don't get package tomorrow or thursday, I'll miss my thursday pin.... what should I do?!? I've got a buddy here who's taking some winny, but nobody I know of taking Enan....

----------


## fattexan

Well shit...no mail. Missed my pin today, so I guess I just have to hold out and hope the package comes tomorrow. I did have a good leg workout, did squats only, but after a long warmup did 5 sets of 10 at 315. Weighed in at 227. Tomorrow is an off day, so I'll do some cardio in the morning. I let my diet slip over the last week or so, and finally kicked my ass back in gear today and got it back on track. Tomorrow I'll log again, since apparently when I'm not actively tracking, I let myself go a little bit. Lesson learned.

----------


## Jax5er

When do you take your L-Dex, and with or without food?
Thanks

----------


## fattexan

I'm not taking arimidex anymore. I'm not taking any anti-E for that matter. I'm getting no sides, so it was suggested that I not take anything until I start showing sides. Works so far! I was taking arimidex every day, .25mg for the first couple weeks of the cycle, and I think my E was too low because I was dead tired all the time. I took it first thing in the morning and usually ate breakfast soon after, but it never bothered my stomach or anything if I skipped breakfast for any reason.

----------


## fattexan

Chest tri day, GREAT workout again. Got some new pics too. I did 20 min of cardio this AM and thought I was going to die haha....clearly need to start doing it more often, going to probably do every other day 30 min. Weighed in at 227 again. Haven't really noticed any difference without the Dbol , except maybe a little bit less vascularity. It almost feels like i'm recovering quicker without it between sets, but I think that may just be a result of getting stronger...not sure. Still no sides, but I'm pretty much hosed right now because I'm 2 days late on my thursday pin and I still have no mail....AND it started snowing today which means the mail will likely be delayed a couple of days. I've got one other option right now, but that's still at least 2 days away when the snow stops.... I'm afraid I'm going to have to start my PCT soon at the rate things are going right now....

----------


## boxa06

Hey man just checking in! Still no enanthate ? How long ago did you take your last pin?

----------


## fattexan

I took my last pin on Monday, the 9th. I heard rumor today that the mail should still be coming today, even with the snow, so here's to hoping.... Mail usually comes a couple hours from now.

----------


## boxa06

> I took my last pin on Monday, the 9th. I heard rumor today that the mail should still be coming today, even with the snow, so here's to hoping.... Mail usually comes a couple hours from now.


So it's only been 6 days.. You should be ok but hope it comes through for ya today! Make sure to have all your gear on hand next time so that you don't have to go through this again.

----------


## fattexan

I know man....I was worried about the place I ordered from, so I only ordered half to make sure I didn't get burned. Arrived quick and on time, so I waited to start until I had allowed enough time for my followon to get here.... stupid me. I wish I'd sacked up and started my cycle about a month or so earlier, then I wouldn't have had to rush into like this to finish before I head home. Lesson learned for sure. I found a guy today that has some enan, so I offered him $50 for 1ml just to tide me over until my shipment comes.... desperate times, desperate measures, I guess haha. 

Like I said though, lesson learned. I DID make sure I had all of my PCT and anti-E on hand before I started...just didn't factor the change in weather into my shipping. What can you do now though, right? 

Off to the gym! 30 min cardio today then back/bi.

----------


## fattexan

> So it's only been 6 days.. You should be ok but hope it comes through for ya today! Make sure to have all your gear on hand next time so that you don't have to go through this again.



By the way, bro, new pic looks good. I'm throwing in cardio EOD now to try and cut some of the fat.... not trying to get ripped like you, just trying to shave off some of the substantial spare tire. Luckily I haven't picked up too much fat so far during cycle, but my face is rounding out some, and in my pics yesterday I could tell I've added on to the love handles a little.

----------


## boxa06

> By the way, bro, new pic looks good. I'm throwing in cardio EOD now to try and cut some of the fat.... not trying to get ripped like you, just trying to shave off some of the substantial spare tire. Luckily I haven't picked up too much fat so far during cycle, but my face is rounding out some, and in my pics yesterday I could tell I've added on to the love handles a little.


Thanks bro! That may not neccesarily be fat because dbol and test e can cause water retention. Your E level may be starting to raise from the test enanthate or how long ago did you finish the dbol? Just a thought but I definitely think cardio should be done anyway. Also in the above post you did your cardio before weights. Try doing the cardio after weights so it doesn't take from your weights training. You want your glycogen stores to be full when you hit the weights. Then after weights they would be near empty so they cardio you do will tap into your fat stores.

----------


## fattexan

Pinned right glute just now! At least that'll tide me over until I get the rest. I normally do cardio in the early morning on an empty stomach, nowhere close to weight time, only reason I did it that way this time around was because my day's schedule had been screwed up for other reasons. I'll switch it up if it happens again though and do the cardio after the lift. 

Isn't there a danger of reduced muscle growth when you do your cardio post-weights? I've always been of the school of thought that the first thing you need to do when you get back from the gym is the PWO shake with whey protein and high carbs specifically to replenish the glycogen stores for muscle growth. Is 30 min of cardio insufficient to cause any negative impact?

Its been about a week since I took my last dbol . The pics were only about 4 days after the last pill. For water retention, should I start taking the arimidex again? Maybe .25 EOD instead of ED like I was in the beginning? I haven't experienced any sore nips or puffiness around them, so I haven't taken any anti-E since about the 2nd week of the cycle.

----------


## boxa06

> Pinned right glute just now! At least that'll tide me over until I get the rest. I normally do cardio in the early morning on an empty stomach, nowhere close to weight time, only reason I did it that way this time around was because my day's schedule had been screwed up for other reasons. I'll switch it up if it happens again though and do the cardio after the lift. 
> 
> Isn't there a danger of reduced muscle growth when you do your cardio post-weights? I've always been of the school of thought that the first thing you need to do when you get back from the gym is the PWO shake with whey protein and high carbs specifically to replenish the glycogen stores for muscle growth. Is 30 min of cardio insufficient to cause any negative impact?
> 
> Its been about a week since I took my last dbol. The pics were only about 4 days after the last pill. For water retention, should I start taking the arimidex again? Maybe .25 EOD instead of ED like I was in the beginning? I haven't experienced any sore nips or puffiness around them, so I haven't taken any anti-E since about the 2nd week of the cycle.


Sorry but I didn't realize you usually do it in the morning but 30mins pwo won't hinder any gains as long as at the end of the day you're in caloric surplus. The same could be said about going catabolic doing cardio first thing on an empty stomach but again it's all about caloric surplus. Cardio is extremely good for your heart and should be done anyway for well being IMO.

Give it a few more days for the dbol to clear your system and see what you think. For me moon face is a sign of high E or not eating clean enough.

----------


## fattexan

> For me moon face is a sign of high E or not eating clean enough.



I think the diet may have factored into the sudden change. I went for about a week still eating about the same number of calories, but not really worrying about where they came from. Mission requirements made it tough to eat even remotely clean. Now I'm back on track with clean calories, AND cardio, so I'm hoping to see a change in the next round of pics.

----------


## fattexan

Haven't had a chance to get online in a couple of weeks. Finally solved my issue with getting Test--got some pharmceutical-grade Testoviron Depot to last me through the rest of the cycle. Diet was way off for about a week while I was out at another base and simply couldn't get enough calories in me, weight is down to about 222-223 right now, and strength suffered a little bit during the time I was there. Finally back on my "normal" schedule, so hopefully I can pick it up again where I left off. I'll hit back/bi tonight, had a killer chest/tri yesterday. Still no sign of any sides.

----------


## Dytum

Keep up the hard work.

I hate a packed gym. I would search for a diff one if that happens often

----------


## stillernation

Not asking for source but jw, is it harder to find shit in afghan? Haha i was curious

----------


## stillernation

Not asking for source but jw, is it harder to find shit in afghan? Haha i was curious

----------


## eiff

Just wanted to let you know thanks to your progress shots, my wife thinks I look at burly nude men on the computer.

----------


## j-bol88

Handlin'!.. nice job big man, flex it out in the next progress pics..

----------


## fattexan

I was using an online source until about a week ago when I found my local afghan source. Turns out its SUPER easy to get this stuff here, as any pharmacy carries it. And its cheap, and legit. Wish I'd known how easy this was to get when I first got here, I'd probably be almost finished with my 2nd cycle right now! Least I know for next time, because I'm very likely to end up back over here at some point in the next couple years....


Anyway, here's some new pics, had a good chest/tri workout today. Diet has been pretty good, ate really clean today, but didn't log it. I've been lagging pretty badly with the actual logs again, but my diet has been very good. It's pretty monotonous what and when I eat these days, as long as I'm at my normal base. Luckily we've got a pretty good chow hall. 




Internet screwed up yesterday and I couldn't post....so I'll try again. I did legs today, squatted 455, which is a personal best. I've got a little less than a month to make my final push!

Attachment 120048Attachment 120049Attachment 120050Attachment 120051Attachment 120052

----------


## fattexan

> Just wanted to let you know thanks to your progress shots, my wife thinks I look at burly nude men on the computer.


Hahahahaha sorry dude, I've often wondered just what people would think if somebody ever saw me looking through the progress pics!

----------


## fattexan

Got ahold of some HCG , just did 1000iu, I'll do 1000 EOD for 5 pins (10 days) and that'll put me about 1 week before my final injection.

----------


## boxa06

> Got ahold of some HCG, just did 1000iu, I'll do 1000 EOD for 5 pins (10 days) and that'll put me about 1 week before my final injection.


I assume you've got 5000iu. You should pin 1000iu once per week up until pct.

----------


## fattexan

> I assume you've got 5000iu. You should pin 1000iu once per week up until pct.


Correct. My source misunderstood what I was asking for and gave me (5) 5000iu sets... I was reading a couple of other threads about HCG pre-PCT, seemed there was a pretty wide variance on dosage recommendation/frequency between the 3 threads I was reading. You reckon EOD is too often for 1000iu?

----------


## fattexan

Final push, only a couple weeks left til PCT...

----------


## boxa06

> Correct. My source misunderstood what I was asking for and gave me (5) 5000iu sets... I was reading a couple of other threads about HCG pre-PCT, seemed there was a pretty wide variance on dosage recommendation/frequency between the 3 threads I was reading. You reckon EOD is too often for 1000iu?


Have a read up on this sticky. Point 11 explains the best way to use it at the end of a cycle. It worked for me  :Smilie: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...Q#.Tzr4nYlhjTo

----------


## fattexan

That was one of the posts I read through start to finish. There were a couple more stickies on some of the other forums that I read as well.

Problem--maybe-- my refridgerator apparently gets colder than I thought... my HCG froze last night. Is it still going to be useable after it thaws out?!?

EDIT- Did some googling, looks like its perfectly fine to freeze/thaw HCG. Whew!

----------


## fattexan

I got back to the states, had a great PCT, then fell off when I PCS'd to another base. I'm trying to get back on track where I was, but I've got no clue where to order from now...


Who can I PM about a good onine source? My local pharm in Afghanistan ain't gonna cut it anymore, and the online pharm I ordered from successfully once before shows out of stock on everything right now...and I got burned the second time I ordered... anybody able to suggest another online pharm?

----------


## Kelectronic

Eiff Hahahaha, I was thinking something like this would happen!

OP good job on progress. The first pose you can really tell a difference. Your arms looks more rounded, and not so straight. Your arms also look like they're a couple of inches bigger. Lats are lookin good too.

----------


## fattexan

I found another source, got some HGH and ran that for a few weeks, then the new source dropped off on the 3rd order. I'm still waiting on my next order, and as soon as it arrives I'll be starting HGH again at 2iu ED and test E again. I was really happy with how my last test only cycle went, so I'm going to step that up from 500/wk to 250 every 2.5 days. Makes it out to 700mg/wk. I didn't really see much result from the dbol last time except maybe some placebo effect, so I'm just going to forego that and save my liver a bit. 

I'll start a new log once I pin the HGH and the first of the test.

----------


## Gaspaco

> I found another source, got some HGH and ran that for a few weeks, then the new source dropped off on the 3rd order. I'm still waiting on my next order, and as soon as it arrives I'll be starting HGH again at 2iu ED and test E again. I was really happy with how my last test only cycle went, so I'm going to step that up from 500/wk to 250 every 2.5 days. Makes it out to 700mg/wk. I didn't really see much result from the dbol last time except maybe some placebo effect, so I'm just going to forego that and save my liver a bit.
> 
> I'll start a new log once I pin the HGH and the first of the test.


More is not better!

No need to raise the dosages if you had good results.

What will be 4th cycle?? 1500mg?? 

Grow to your dosages.

----------


## mizo

nice progress :Welcome:

----------


## stephen_295

Great Progress! Keep it up!!

----------


## DoUEvenLiftBro

I hate to break this to you < but you are injecting cooking oil probably lol i see absolutely no progress in your before and after pics

----------


## CoolStroybro

> I hate to break this to you < but you are injecting cooking oil probably lol i see absolutely no progress in your before and after pics


I don't see much progress too. Anyone who will work hard naturally will get similar results.

----------


## Mr. Small

Just reading the initial diet sheets and was thinking it was almost the worst diet i'd seen for a long time.

1300 calories every day with Weight Gainer alone, the protein sources were week apart from eggs for breakfast etc.

----------

